

Show HN: Meet Aaahit, your smartest phonebook contact - aronvox

Add Aaahit in your address book, +91-9582305350. Just say Hi on WhatsApp and talk!
======
random_guy42
Hey aronvox, I tried out the chat, its a very interesting project. Could you
spare some time to talk about it? Would it possible to communicate over IM?

------
abdc
I just got a msg on Whatsapp "Aarti, i am your personal google on WhatsApp.:)"
from a strange no which starts from +86. What does this mean...???

------
ghosh
Testing it. Pretty good. How does it work? And what are its capabilities?

~~~
aronvox
Right now it works on top of Whatsapp, but we are adding other messengers
shortly. Capabilities right now are translating, checking wikipedia, latest
cricket scores, check indian railways pnr status and some fun stuff like
jokes. We are essentially working towards the conversation + answering grey
area questions category.

~~~
ghosh
Interesting. Do keep us informed. The service has potential

------
kidlogic
Pretty sure that this posting is a scam.

~~~
aronvox
It's not buddy, It is a personal assistant on Whatsapp, a small A.I project we
are working on. Working on a one pager to go with it.

~~~
kidlogic
Don't misinterpret this comment (or my previous comment) as hostile, but
handing out a phone number online - without any explanation or accountability
- makes you susceptible to spammers.

What is the purpose of Aaahit? You say you're working with AI - what is the
primary purpose of Aaahit (discussion, task-routing, scheduling, etc.)?

~~~
aronvox
@Kidlogic: No offense taken. I agree it does look a bit random, but we are
working on the hypothesis that we will never need a website for this. A
detailed explanation is something I missed, apologies for that.

Well broadly the purpose of Aaahit is to be your smartest phonebook contact
who you can ask anything. This includes eventually having a discussion on grey
area topics to finding information quickly. Right now it helps in
translations, wiki'ing stuff, getting the latest cricket scores or checking
your train reservation status ( for India only ).

~~~
kidlogic
Sounds good! Best of luck :)

